# 4 k PC Monitor



## dani0692 (4. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


aktuell bin ich im Besitz eines "älteren" Acer 24 " Zoll Monitor in 1080 p. Da ich bereits einen 4k Fernseher besitze, würde ich jettz gerne auch meinen PC Monitor auf 4 k umrüsten.

Vielleicht kurz zu den Grunddaten meines Rechners: Intel i7 2600 Prozessor, GTX 1070 Grafikkarte, SSD Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB Festplatte, 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher


Welchen 4k Monitor würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Preisliche Obergrenze möchte ich zunächst nicht festlegen, jedoch müsste dieser neue Monitor dann mindestens 27 Zoll haben eher sogar noch etwas mehr !

Dankeschön vorab !


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, ob da wirklich eine gute Idee ist. Du wirst am Ende nur noch ca 1/3 der FPS haben, die du aktuell hast. Für Gaming wäre WQHD die bessere Wahl, zumal du da auch dann einen Monitor mit mehr als 60Hz nehmen kannst, was es mit 4k derzeit noch nicht gibt. Und WQHD mit "hohen" Details, was dein PC packt, sieht auch nicht schlechter aus als 4K mit den dann für ein flüssiges Spielen nötigen "niedrigen" Details 


oder willst du (unbedingt) 4K-Filme usw. auf dem Monitor schauen?


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2017)

So spielen wir jetzt kannst du damit, wie Herb schon anmerkte, jedoch vergessen. Hast du jetzt bei einem Spiel 100 FPS dann wirst du bei 4k entsprechend noch 30 - 40 FPS übrig haben.

Hier ist ein recht guter und günstiger: https://www.amazon.de/LG-Products-27UD58-B-LED-Monitor-Ultra/dp/B01LBQ3QCA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1504552976&sr=8-2&keywords=27+zoll+4k+monitor


----------



## dani0692 (4. September 2017)

Ok ich gehe mit Euch, dass vielleicht ein WQHD Monitor besser ist. Habt ihr da spezielle Empfehlungen ?

Welche Auflösung empfhielt ihr ? 3440 & 1440 Pixel oder 2560 & 1440 Pixel ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2017)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Ok ich gehe mit Euch, dass vielleicht ein WQHD Monitor besser ist. Habt ihr da spezielle Empfehlungen ?
> 
> Welche Auflösung empfhielt ihr ? 3440 & 1440 Pixel oder 2560 & 1440 Pixel ?



machen wir hier weiter: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9364516-wqhd-monitor-gesucht.html


----------



## Schneeerich (28. November 2017)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Ok ich gehe mit Euch, dass vielleicht ein WQHD Monitor besser ist. Habt ihr da spezielle Empfehlungen ?
> 
> Welche Auflösung empfhielt ihr ? 3440 & 1440 Pixel oder 2560 & 1440 Pixel ?



Hab mir vor kurzem den Dell S2716DG gekauft und bin rund um zufrieden. Spiele momentan hauptsächlich Battlefield 1 mit 144fps und Pubg ca.90 fps


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2017)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Hab mir vor kurzem den Dell S2716DG gekauft und bin rund um zufrieden. Spiele momentan hauptsächlich Battlefield 1 mit 144fps und Pubg ca.90 fps



Leider nur TN. 
Sorry, da ist mir die Bildqualität nicht gut genug.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Leider nur TN.
> Sorry, da ist mir die Bildqualität nicht gut genug.


 ihm offenbar aber schon, so kann's halt aussehen...


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ihm offenbar aber schon, so kann's halt aussehen...



Klar, wenn man keinen Vergleich hat, hat jeder neue Monitor erst mal ein klasse Bild. Zum reinen Spielen reicht TN ja notfalls auch.


----------



## Schneeerich (29. November 2017)

Ja aber WQHD mit 144Hz und IPS macht deinen Geldbeutel schmal.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man keinen Vergleich hat, hat jeder neue Monitor erst mal ein klasse Bild. Zum reinen Spielen reicht TN ja notfalls auch.


 Etlichen Leuten reicht das auch für andere Sachen, viele TN-Modelle bieten einen guten RGB-Farbraum, und wer sich etwas Mühe beim Einstellen gibt hat oft auch ein besseres Bild als bei einem IPS mit Werkeinstellung, die sehr viele ja der Einfachheit halber nutzen. Nur weil IPS potentiell in vielen Fällen vlt NOCH besser ist und es natürlich auch viele SEHR billige TNs gibt, die beim besten Willen nicht so dolle sind, kannst Du Deinen pauschalen Kreuzzug vs TN trotzdem so langsam mal endlich mal sparen... das wird langsam echt langweilig


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2017)

Sorry aber das stimmt nun mal einfach nicht. Der Farbraum ist außerdem egal, wenn die Farben unnatürlich dargestellt werden und das ist bei TN nun einmal der Fall.

Ich schrieb es doch letztens schon, ich habe mir kürzlich im Angebot einen Monitor für die PS3 und Wii U gekauft (der sollte nicht viel kosten). Das war ein ursprünglich 230 Euro teurer Viewsonic, 27 Zoll, Full HD und 75Hz Freesync (übrigens auch mit sehr guten Wertungen). Gegen meinen drei Jahre alten Iiyama 27 Zoll, Full HD mit MVA Panel, der damals 20 Euro teurer war, macht der absolut keinen Stich. Habe beide nebeneinander gestellt und fast eine Stunde verzweifelt versucht den neuen auch nur annähernd auf die Natürlichkeit zu trimmen, keine Chance. Dazu habe ich auf beiden die gleichen Fotos angezeigt. 
Weiterer Schwachpunkt, gerade wenn zwei so große Monitore vor einem stehen, man schaut auf beide ein wenig schräg rauf und da war auch das Abflauen bei dem mit TN deutlich störend merklich.
Bei Spielen ist das mit den knackigen Farben nicht so das Problem, die sind nun mal keine Fotos oder Filme und müssen nicht "realistisch" bzw. natürlich aussehen, die können meinetwegen ein wenig knallig daherkommen. Und da fällt das auch nicht so auf, wenn sie nicht nebeneinander stehen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry aber das stimmt nun mal einfach nicht. Der Farbraum ist außerdem egal, wenn die Farben unnatürlich dargestellt werden und das ist bei TN nun einmal der Fall.
> 
> Ich schrieb es doch letztens schon, ich habe mir kürzlich im Angebot einen Monitor für die PS3 und Wii U gekauft (der sollte nicht viel kosten). Das war ein ursprünglich 230 Euro teurer Viewsonic, 27 Zoll, Full HD und 75Hz Freesync (übrigens auch mit sehr guten Wertungen). Gegen meinen drei Jahre alten Iiyama 27 Zoll, Full HD mit MVA Panel, der damals 20 Euro teurer war, macht der absolut keinen Stich. Habe beide nebeneinander gestellt und fast eine Stunde verzweifelt versucht den neuen auch nur annähernd auf die Natürlichkeit zu trimmen, keine Chance. Dazu habe ich auf beiden die gleichen Fotos angezeigt.


 mag ja sein, dass dein IPS besser ist - das heißt aber eben nicht, dass alle TNs so scheiße sind und vor allem: dass nicht Millionen von Leuten damit hochzufrieden sind. Nachher hast du Deinen IPS vielleicht auch irgendwie nach DEINEM Geschmack angepasst - das kriegst du dann 1:1 mit etlichen Monitoren nicht hin, egal welches Panel. Oder das Bild IST einfach nur "anders", aber nicht "besser", es GEFÄLLT dir aber besser. Das muss aber nicht für jeden gelten.

Dieses einseitige Bashing von Dir nervt einfach nur. Du sagst gerade bei Gamer-Monitoren quasi NIE "_IPS wäre besser, aber teurer - du kannst sicher auch mit einem TN zufrieden werden_", du tust immer so, als sei TN Müll, nur weil es für DICH vielleicht nicht in Frage kommt und du auch kein Problem hast, den Aufpreis zu zahlen, der bei Monitoren mit Gaming-Eigenschaften bei IPS hoch ist.




> Weiterer Schwachpunkt, gerade wenn zwei so große Monitore vor einem stehen, man schaut auf beide ein wenig schräg rauf und da war auch das Abflauen bei dem mit TN deutlich störend merklich.


 wenn wenn wenn....   wenn einer zwei Monitore nutzen will und auch noch so nah dransitzt, dass er teilweise schräg schauen muss, dann muss er den Nachteil kennen, wird es aber auch bei der Monitorsuche erwähnen. Bei 99% der Nutzer spielt es keine Rolle, da die einfach nur gerade vor EINEM Monitor sitzen.



> Bei Spielen ist das mit den knackigen Farben nicht so das Problem, die sind nun mal keine Fotos oder Filme und müssen nicht "realistisch" bzw. natürlich aussehen, die können meinetwegen ein wenig knallig daherkommen. Und da fällt das auch nicht so auf, wenn sie nicht nebeneinander stehen.


 ich kenne etliche, die kein Problem damit haben, auch Fotos& &Co an TN zu bearbeiten. Ich selber mache das auch. Es kommt da ja noch dazu, dass die allerwenigsten eine 100%ige Farbtreue überhaupt brauchen. Wichtig ist das doch eigentlich nur, wenn man Dinge ausdruckt, bei denen es extrem wichtig ist, dass das Ergebnis Monitorruck 1:1 aussieht. Schon beim zB Webite-Erstellen ist wiederum scnurzegal, da die ganzen Nutzer, die die Seite besuchen, jeweils verschiedene Farbdarstellungen bei ihren Displays haben und es ohnehin so gut wie nie so aussieht wie an einem Profi-Monitor.

Im Profibereich ist TN sicher selten, aber es geht ja hier auch nicht um Profis.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2017)

Millionen Leute sind auch mit einem Ventilator zufrieden, wenn sie keine Ahnung haben, wieviel angenehmer eine Klimaanlage ist. 

Millionen Leute sind keine Referenz, wer in seinem Leben nur auf einem Holzstuhl gesessen hat, der kann nicht mitreden, wenn man ihm erklärt, dass ein Polstersessel eine ganz andere Liga der Sitzqualität bietet. 

Ich kann nur sagen was mir persönlich nach über zehn Jahren LED Panels aufgefallen ist. TN ist von der Bilddarstellung im Vergleich zu anderen Displayarten Scheiße - Punkt!


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen was mir persönlich nach über zehn Jahren LED Panels aufgefallen ist. TN ist von der Bilddarstellung im Vergleich zu anderen Displayarten Scheiße - Punkt!


 Und ich habe andere Erfahrungen, Punkt! Und nu? 

Da kann man halt nix machen, das Dumme ist halt, dass DU hier stets als derjenige mit hohen Ansprüchen und Scheuklappen-Denken destehst, wohingegen ich alle Seiten beleuchte und klarmache, dass vieles gut genug ist, besseres halt meist teurer und auf Preis-Leistung hinweise. Ich kann damit gut leben, wenn Du auch, dann is ja alles ok... 


PS: es geht nicht um Ventilatoren vs Klimanlagen, sondern um Klimaanlagen "Standard" vs. welche mit ein paar Luxusfeatures, die dafür dann mehr kosten.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2017)

Ich weiß deine Erfahrungen nicht, schon mal wirklich einen Monitor mit IPS / MVA und TN Panel nebeneinander stehen gehabt? Wenn nicht solltest du dich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, du weißt auch nicht alles.


----------

